# Gas Mask Ideas



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

I found this gas mask on Amazon for what I considered pretty cheap. Any ideas on what to use it for?

Amazon.com: Israeli Civilian Gas Mask w/ Nato Filter: Home Improvement


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I find gas masks pretty creepy without much effort being made in a costume. The image below is a simple yet effective look. You could always go steampunk with it.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_kyPhEiYq2...+Kalashnikov+AK-47+assault+rifle+gas+mask.jpg


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Put it on a skeleton eating a bowl of beans


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> Put it on a skeleton eating a bowl of beans


Good idea lol


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

For a gas mask, I think you'd almost have to use it in a zombie viral outbreak scenario.

As for how to use it: If yours is a guided haunt, you could have the guide wear one. Then, perhaps for the final scene of the haunt, have the mask ripped off in a mock struggle with a zombie actor. Underneath the mask, the guide will already be wearing zombie make-up, and now he pretends to become zombified too and menaces his former guide group.

Or something like that.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

This site has a couple gas masks that are cheap and every now and again they'll have a sale on them. Plus they have a lot of other neat stuff that could be re-purposed for Halloween.

http://www.sciplus.com/category.cfm/subsection/9/category/196

As for ideas to use a gas mask? Viral outbreak, Mad Max/Book of Eli kind of theme, Steam/Diesel punk, maybe a foreign/alien invader type situation. There aren't too many options for a gas masks or military type gear.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Not sure how doable this is but a puddle of green slime, maybe a bit of fake blood in it. some skeleton bones and the mask on top..Kinda like somebodies melted into a pile of goop due to chemical exposure. You could put it next to a biohazard barrel.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's one I covered with latex..similar to a basic corpsing technique.  It's still wearable/ breathable.


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

I have always thought that gas masks were weird and unnerving. Here are a few creepy pics I have downloaded over the years:


----------



## Snake Eyes037 (Feb 28, 2010)

http://www.imdb.com/media/rm1943308800/tt1179891

You brought up gas mask and I was thinking of this movie. See attached. You could maybe do a haunted mine seen, you could light up the mask through the lens. If you have two ipods you can have it loop video images through each of the lens of the gas mask showing spooky images of destruction, huge mushroom cloud, apocalyptic, etc . You could possibly have dry ice sitting in the hose extension piece appearing like it is smoking (The picture you show has the cartridge filtration version however you could still attach an accordion style hose by unscrewing the cartridge filtration) 

Have fun


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Great link guys. I love the gas mask on Amazon and think I'll buy one next month. I've been looking for one like that for a while. The American Science site is really cool. Love the underwater kite. People I dive with would freak out if I pulled that out of my bcd and stared "flying" it. lol


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

chop shop said:


> Here's one I covered with latex..similar to a basic corpsing technique.  It's still wearable/ breathable.


Hey now that's cool!!!

When I hear gas mask, I almost instantly think of Sid Wilson from the band SlipKnot. Now along with the rst of the band he's changed his mask quite a few times.. but here are some pics of his masks. In order from oldest, to newest, I think:














































I know the last one is the most recent. And the one before that the most recent before that. The other three I'm unsure of the order.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

They always make me think of the Combine from Half Life pc games.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> They always make me think of the Combine from Half Life pc games.


I could see that too. I played a bit of Half Life


----------



## madickey (Oct 11, 2010)

I would personally make the empty child from Dr Who (the new who, as it were  ). Set up an audio loop of the prop asking "Are you my mummy?" and good to go. http://youtu.be/iNQy9Y4-IwY


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Loved that episode!!! Loved when the faces contorted and the gas mask started to push through.


----------

